# advertisement for bakery



## The_Traveler (Jun 23, 2007)

New bakery opening specializing in fancy cakes and pastries
One suggested frame for large poster in shop.
Plan is to put text in upper and lower right 

Camera Make: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D200
Image Date: 2007:06:23 12:50:31
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 50.0mm (35mm equivalent: 75mm)
Exposure Time: 0.010 s (1/100)
Aperture: f/4.5
ISO equiv: 200
White Balance: Manual
Light Source: Incandescent
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


----------



## PNA (Jun 23, 2007)

I like the mixture of colors showing the different flavors of frosting.....

A second shooting without some of the mess might do it.


----------



## guitarmy (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry dude, it just doesn't do it for me. It doesn't make me want to go into the bakery whatsoever, you know? The icing doesn't look appetizing, the saran wrap and napkin/paper towel just make it look messy (plus adding text over it will make for a very, very busy image).


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks
yes, a simpler, cleaner look is called for.

This was done on the run, while the pastry chef was doing the decorating of actual cakes. 

If they like the setup idea, we'll go back and do this up in a more formal way.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 23, 2007)

Great idea, bad execution...


----------



## droyz2000 (Jun 23, 2007)

I do like the concept here but the black dots in the upper left hand corner, when I first looked at them, I thought they were ants. Even if they are not ants, I would not want anything that looked like bugs in a bakery ad.


----------



## fmw (Jun 24, 2007)

Customers are interested in seeing the product, not the process.  While your image is interesting and well composed, it isn't what you need as a subject for the ad.  You need some finished products.  You can photograph them as creatively as you like but the subject should be what the bakery produces, not how it produces it.   

I like the photograph by itself.  Actually, I like it a lot.  But I wouldn't use it for an ad for a bakery.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 24, 2007)

fmw said:


> ...I wouldn't use it for an ad for a bakery.



I agree.  BUT...  even though the thread title says "advertisement," I think this may be on track for the wall poster.

I agree too that when you do shoot it, make it cleaner...  simpler.  Shoot some vertical too.

Anytime a photo is printed larger than life, it becomes more interesting yet.
That's MY motto...  if I can't make it good, I make it really big.

Good luck!

Pete


----------



## Nikon Norm (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree about re shooting and cleaning up the shot. My idea would be taking this concept of the frosting and using a new artists palette, so it looks like paint. Framed vertically


----------



## koda-46 (Jul 3, 2007)

If I saw that picture in a bakery, I'd probably never go to it again. I think you should retake the shot or just tell them your camera broke. (Sorry to be so harsh but its the truth.)


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 3, 2007)

koda-46 said:


> If I saw that picture in a bakery, I'd probably never go to it again. I think you should retake the shot or just tell them your camera broke. (Sorry to be so harsh but its the truth.)



So koda.....  what would you change for the re-shoot?

Pete


----------



## Alpha (Jul 4, 2007)

I think that it's just messy is all. People are so sanitary these days, and half of them are very type-A. They want to see their food being prepared in a pristine kitchen, with shiny, sparkling clean things, like you could eat off the floor. It needs more of an austere look to it, even if it's a down-home kinda bakery.


----------



## CPayton (Jul 4, 2007)

I like Nikon Norm's idea of the artist palette.  Adding to that I think I'd substitute a couple of long handled paint brushes for the pastry bag and add dollops of frosting to the bristle end of the brushes.


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 5, 2007)

The shot cleaned up and on an artists pallet with brushes and /or the pastry bag would work well. The shot as is has too many distractions, I agree. The concept will work, with a little work.


----------

